#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-12-23
<p1ggybank> hello anyone?
<p1ggybank> I had a quick question about hdmi to tv support if anyone could help
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-12-25
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-12-26
<collin_> hello
